# Battlestar Galactica



## Scott (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone watch the new series? Is it good? How doe it differ from the old series? Looks like the Cylons are human-like instead of having a silvery appearance.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 29, 2006)

It is an excellent drama, the storyline is VERY compelling - not for kids. 

I hope they do not get any "rawer" or I may have to stop watching it.


-JD


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 29, 2006)

From the little Ive seen i like it. The FX are great. If you know anything about the Mormon Mythology then you will understand this show better.


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 29, 2006)

Though the basic storyline is the same (being chased throughout the galaxy looking for earth) it is totally different. Definately not for kids. The new season premiers 10/6.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2006)

Do the Cylons look like people instead of robots?


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Do the Cylons look like people instead of robots?



Both!! Those pesky Cylons have learned how to create Cylons that look like humans!! They have used them to infiltrate the fleet! But they still have Cylons that look like robots.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd put Battlestar against Lost any day. After watching Battlestar, former lost fans will be like, "Lost what?"

CT


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

> Both!! Those pesky Cylons have learned how to create Cylons that look like humans!! They have used them to infiltrate the fleet! But they still have Cylons that look like robots.


That's good. The old cylons were cool.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

I want to see this from the beginning. I am going to pick up the DVD's!


----------



## satz (Oct 2, 2006)

Galatica Spalatica. Gimme good ole Dr Who anyday!

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=20668


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, even used Season one is running over 40 bucks!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

While shopping I found something I like very much (in this realm) for much cheaper!

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00023BKMC/ref=olp_product_details/002-4058029-4936817?ie=UTF8]V[/ame]

[Edited on 10-2-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## Augusta (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> While shopping I found something I like very much (in this realm) for much cheaper!
> 
> V
> ...



I remember that show. da da da-da-da da da da dada dadada


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Adam: You can get them from Netflix if you are a subscriber.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 3, 2006)

Adam,
Go with Red Dwarf!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 3, 2006)

What's Red Dwarf?


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2006)

I have never seen it but it looks like he is referring to Red Dwarf. BTW, I am going to get the Battlestar Galactica miniseries on loan. 

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by Scott]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I have never seen it but it looks like he is referring to Red Dwarf. BTW, I am going to get the Battlestar Galactica miniseries on loan.
> 
> [Edited on 10-6-2006 by Scott]



You can go to sci-fi.com and view the "everything up to this point" episode and then you can watch season three without much problem.

CT


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 7, 2006)

ow - they are getting rough!

The story-line is SO compelling, just hate the gratuitous sexual junk.

Has anyone noticed that the monotheists are the bad guys?

[Edited on 10-7-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> ow - they are getting rough!
> 
> The story-line is SO compelling, just hate the gratuitous sexual junk.
> ...



Yep Battlestar is back. Best stuff on tv.

Also I would not call the sexual stuff gratuituous, I would just call it unnecessary.

CT


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> I'd put Battlestar against Lost any day. After watching Battlestar, former lost fans will be like, "Lost what?"
> 
> CT



Naw. Lost is still better.

Any series I watch, I watch it on DVD so I can fast forward the "junk."

I just finished Season 2 of Battlestar.

I don't think it came close to Lost, but in terms of shows out there, Lost, 24, and BG are the best In my humble opinion. Of course, they are the only 3 Ive watched, so they are my only point of reference.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 7, 2006)

Drop 24 and Pick up Prison Break. 24 was really good the first few years, now Prison Break has taken over the Monday mantle.

House is up there, but BG reigns supreme. If you want things done and to happen, go with BG, if you want backstory go with Lost 

CT


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 8, 2006)

I have seen nothing on Prison Break.
Scott told me a little about it.
The whole tatoo thing seems a bit corny.

Is it really worth the time? Your thoughts?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I have seen nothing on Prison Break.
> Scott told me a little about it.
> The whole tatoo thing seems a bit corny.
> ...



It really is. I think it is better than 24 (but I have friends who disagree )

If you like 24 or battlestar you should really like Prison Break.

The Tattoo works when you get into it.

CT


----------



## tellville (Oct 12, 2006)

I really enjoy this show. Knowing Mormonism, Greek Mythology, and just being religious really helps in the enjoyment of the show. I found the Pegasus storyline (end of Season 2, begining of Season 2.5) probably the most intense "edge of my seat" television I have ever seen. Anybody watch the Season 3 opener? I personally love the character of Gaius Baltar. I really wonder what's going to happen to him now, especially after seeing the preview for tomorrow's show (and having seen the Season 3 opener). And I really hope they got off this planet soon, I hate it!


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2006)

OUT OF THIS WORLDWith its topicality and surprisingly human touch, the stellar 'Battlestar Galactica' is alien only to the mass of earthlings - er, viewers - who've yet to hop onboard


----------



## Scott (Nov 2, 2006)

I checked the 1978 Battlestar Galactica movie out from the library and watched it last night. Boy is it poorly done. The acting is terrible, the story clumsy, and the special effects weak. I recently watched the new miniseries and it is a lot better in all these areas. Of course, it has its turn-offs too.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok guys I found it for a price I was willing to pay! 34.99 for season one at deepdiscountdvd.com

Can't wait to see it since so many of you say it's so good!


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

Adam: You should just check it out from Netflix or a simialr group.


----------



## tellville (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam, make sure you watch the miniseries first. If you don't, you will be hopelessly lost!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 14, 2006)

tellville said:


> Adam, make sure you watch the miniseries first. If you don't, you will be hopelessly lost!



Thanks!

Now I have got to go find that 

As for Netflix, I've found them to be a rip off in the past in how they send out their movies.


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam: The first disc in the season one collection is the miniseries, so you should be covered since it looks like you ordered season one.


----------



## tellville (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, that's good. I was worried because I have seen the miniseries be sold separately. I don't know the contents of the Season DVD's.

Enjoy Adam! 

P.S.
Make sure you have a remote handy for the more sketchy scenes!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 15, 2006)

tellville said:


> Ok, that's good. I was worried because I have seen the miniseries be sold separately. I don't know the contents of the Season DVD's.
> 
> Enjoy Adam!
> 
> ...



The latest episode had the sketchiest scheme of the entire series.

CT


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I didn't get season one yet (it shipped though) so I bought the mini-series! Wouldn't be that big of a deal except the mini-series was 22 bucks!

Ah well..

As for the sketchy scenes...do you mean the sexual stuff? How bad does it get? Any worse than the blonde cylon and the tech guy before the bombs hit?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 15, 2006)

houseparent said:


> Well I didn't get season one yet (it shipped though) so I bought the mini-series! Wouldn't be that big of a deal except the mini-series was 22 bucks!
> 
> Ah well..
> 
> As for the sketchy scenes...do you mean the sexual stuff? How bad does it get? Any worse than the blonde cylon and the tech guy before the bombs hit?



Nothing too bad in what you have purchased. It is more implied stuff that happens off camera.

CT


----------



## Scott (Nov 15, 2006)

Adam: Before you open the miniseries, check out the return policy. You may be able to get your money back.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 15, 2006)

lol, started watching the mini series today as I await the season. I'll trade it in for a few bucks at a video game store.


----------



## Scott (Nov 21, 2006)

Adam: What did you think of the miniseries?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 21, 2006)

My wife and I enjoyed it very, very much. I'll be honest and say I like Firefly much more, but this is still very, very good. We watched the first episode of season one as well, also very good! 

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!












What's the deal with the female Cylon being all religious? Will that be explained as I go along in the series?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 21, 2006)

satz said:


> Galatica Spalatica. Gimme good ole Dr Who anyday!
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=20668




  

Ahhhh.... Give me back the Tom Baker years...(Waxing nostalgic)


----------

